# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Beute von Heute - Expatz im Internet

## guenny

Habe mir gedacht, man stößt ja tatsächlich hier und da auf Internetseiten von Leuten, die in LOS oder speziell auch Isaan leben und nicht "Forengeschädigt" sind, es zumindest nicht erkennen lassen auf den ersten Blick.
Vielleicht kann man die Adressen hier sammeln, auch die eine von neulich noch hinzufügen, von dem coolen Scheidungstyp (bin gerade zu faul zum Suchen!)
Hier eine von mir heute durch Zufall gefundene Seite:


Nicht nur Isaan

----------

Die seite existiert schon länger - aber immer noch nett:

Meine Veranda

...und noch eine:  Mipooh's gesammelte Werke

----------


## schiene

Keine Hompage ,aber paßt hier rein finde ich.
http://www.rootz.net/iguez008.htm

----------


## Erich

Hier die von Günny gesuchte site mit dem coolen Scheidungstyp:

http://www.bestattungen-thailand.com/index.html

----------


## schiene

Hier noch ne ganz interessante Seite.
http://www.rootz.net/orchid/index.html

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ich hätte hier auch noch was:
http://www.herner-netz.de/Herner-Feuill ... iland.html

----------


## Daniel Sun

Hab hier mal eine story von einem Pokerspieler gefunden...

Teil 1

Teil 2

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Hab hier mal eine story von einem Pokerspieler gefunden...
> 
> Teil 1
> 
> Teil 2


...und die Story geht weiter...

Teil 3

Teil 4

Teil 5

Teil 6

----------


## Daniel Sun

Und weit gehts...

Teil 7

Teil 8

Teil 9

----------


## Dieter

Guenny,

der Knabe hat aber eine seltsam verklaerte Einstellung zum Isaan. Bei dem Ausdruck "parkaehnliche Landschaft" koennt ich mich wegschmeissen. Diese Aussage steht schon in krassem Gegensatz zu der ausgedoerrten Einoede, die man tatsaechlich antrifft.

Gruss Dieter

----------

> Guenny,
> 
> der Knabe hat aber eine seltsam verklaerte Einstellung zum Isaan. Bei dem Ausdruck "parkaehnliche Landschaft" koennt ich mich wegschmeissen. Diese Aussage steht schon in krassem Gegensatz zu der ausgedoerrten Einoede, die man tatsaechlich antrifft.
> 
> Gruss Dieter


Also ich kenne den Isaan nur in üppig wucherndem GRÜN, von ausgedörrt, keine Spur. Mag aber daran liegen, dass ich bisher immer im September/Oktober da war, also zur Regenzeit!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Dieter

Liegt an der Regenzeit Drache. Von November bis Juli is meistens nix mit gruen.

----------

Werd ich dieses Jahr überprüfen und berichten!

----------


## Dieter

Wie sieht die diesjaehrige Planung aus?

----------

Am 05.11. hin am 27.11.07 zurück

1 Woche Behördenkram (Visum für den Sohn meiner Frau)
1 Woche Isaan
1 Woche Samui

----------


## Daniel Sun

Dieter, dann magst du Ägypten bestimmt auch nicht, oder?

----------


## Dieter

Drache, in der Zeit kann es sogar noch gruen sein im Isaan, wennste Glueck hast.

Daniel, Aegypten ist ne voellig andere Sache mit voellig anderer Landschaftscharakteristik. Ein paar hundert Meter rechts und links des Nils eine ueppig gruene uralte Kulturlandschaft und sonst Fels- Sand- und Steinwueste.

Aegypten mag ich tatsaechlich nicht. Ich hab dort ein Jahr gearbeitet und geh da niemals mehr freiwillig hin. Das schmutzigste Land der Erde mit einer auf dem flachen Land gegen "Unglaeubige" sehr rassistisch eingestellten Bevoelkerung.

----------

Pokerprofi in Thailand - nette Variante   ::  

Das Gedicht von Hesse spricht mich allerdings an, liegt aber daran, dass ich Hesse-Fan bin  :hallo:

----------


## Dieter

Wie kannst Du das mit Deinem Beruf vereinbaren?

----------

Warte bis zu meiner Pensionierung im Januar 2010 - *dann packe ich aus !*  :Lächeln:

----------


## schiene

Eben in Net entdeckt:
http://isaan-portal.orgfree.com/willkommen.htm

----------


## guenny

Da schreibt einer aus seinem wahren Leben. Liest sich gut und spannend.
Guter Tip!

----------


## schiene

Wieder mal ne ziemlich umfangreiche Seite gefunden.
http://www.realthailand.info/10-marketi ... rnen-kann/

----------


## Samuianer

> Am 05.11. hin am 27.11.07 zurück
> 
> 1 Woche Behördenkram (Visum für den Sohn meiner Frau)
> 1 Woche Isaan
> 1 Woche Samui



Sei denn wir haben dann hier Trockenzeit, wuerde ich dir empfehlen, Schlauchboot, Ostfriesennerz und Gummistiefel einzupacken!

----------

> Wieder mal ne ziemlich umfangreiche Seite gefunden.
> http://www.realthailand.info/10-marketi ... rnen-kann/


die website war mir schon bekannt.

----------


## schiene

Auf dieser Seite schreibt einerseine Einblicke über den Isaan.Lest mal rein!!!
http://www.reise-guru.com/new_typo3/index.php?id=114

----------


## schiene

Eine Seite von und für Expats in Buriram.

http://buriramexpats.com/

----------

